# Tau and Necrons first meeting



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

After reading the new Nid codex there is a lot of info on other interesting stuff besides the Tyranids. This caught my eye. The very first time the Tau met the Necrons

075902.M41
Dozens of Hive Ships seperate from the main body of Hive Fleet Gorgon and descend upon the Tau colony of Ka'Mais. Bitter fighting erupts as a fleet of Necron starships unexpectedly emerges from Ka'mais' dead moon. The Tyranids are swiftly destroyed.

078902.M41
A day of celebration on Ka'mais. The Necrons land on the colony world to be greeted in great ceremony by the honoured Ethereal Aun'Taniel

079902.M41
Aun'taniel is slain by the Necron invaders. The Harvest of Ka'mais begins.

Ironic as hell. The Necrons help them against the Tyranids, the Tau welcome them and get massacred.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe the 'crons thought it was an Imperial world (immortals/pariahs, ring any bells?) and prevented the nids from devouring for that purpose. O boy I would've liked to see their faces(figurative speaking, we all know they have no emotions) when they found out the planet was inhabited by blue people on hooves.... And no sign of their precious immortals :laugh:


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Isn't the big deal about Immortals is they are made from beings that have no warp signature? Doesn't that describe every Tau? 

Either way it doesn't matter. Necrons exist only to spread death, whose death they are spreading does not really matter.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

This proves my point that the Necs are more than willing to go out of their way to kill Nids like any other race. Necrons, the Nids boogymen made metal :biggrin:


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> Isn't the big deal about Immortals is they are made from beings that have no warp signature? Doesn't that describe every Tau?


Nope. Tau possess a warp signature, even if it is barely a blip.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And you mean Pariahs, they are the blanks made Necrons.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Err.. they are anti-blanks. The story goes that the necrons seeded humanity long ago, with the pariah gene. And that this seeding may be a preview of the necron's final plans for the universe. The pariah gene stands for an anti psychic mutation, and the bearer seems to have little to none emotions, thus making perfect material for the Inquisition. If the C'tan succeed in their evil plans, the warp will be destroyed and humanity(well the pariah side at least) will be servants of the star gods.... Until a human who still has some independent consciousness overthrows the C'tan and reforges the stars in the name of humanity....... After all humanity is known for it's independency and rebelliousness.......


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A blank is the term for an anti-psyker. Pariah is another term for it.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I've looked it up and you are right about them being called blanks.:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks. The Blanks are interesting though, plus only humans have them. Orks dont seem to have any, Eldar will never have any, Tau barely register in the warp but no blanks and the other races dont either.

The lore says that Nightbringer implanted the fear of death in all races, bar the Orks which explains their lack of fear, but took a special interest in humans. Maybe he gave them more then just the images of the Grim Reaper.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> but took a special interest in humans. Maybe he gave them more then just the images of the Grim Reaper.


I was wondering what that burning sensation was.........


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

This stuff actually explains emo-kind xD( no I'm not trying to insult people, and if you are one, see this as an compliment, you're a blank! And almost the whole galaxy wants you!)

But seriously, blanks are powerful, especially against psykers(even psychic races, like the eldar). That makes me wonder.. If psykers go through excruciating pains when close to a pariah... What affect will they have on daemons? And won't eldar weapons fail when close to a blank? And what if a very powerful blank comes near.. let's say a farseer, won't the farseer die instantly?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

DaafiejjXD said:


> But seriously, blanks are powerful, especially against psykers(even psychic races, like the eldar). That makes me wonder.. If psykers go through excruciating pains when close to a pariah... What affect will they have on daemons? And won't eldar weapons fail when close to a blank? And what if a very powerful blank comes near.. let's say a farseer, won't the farseer die instantly?


They'd hurt daemons and depending on the strength of the daemon and the location they can even banish them. Eldar weapons would still work, they're not psychically powered and a farseer might not be able to use his psychic abilities but he wouldn't die just because of the proximity of a blank.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Unless its a Culexes Assassin, then he'll die.


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

And blanks are not all powerful when it comes to psykers - it all depends on the relative 'strength' of the two individuals. For example, a weaker blank, say one rated Upsilon, can still be effected by a powerful psychic attack such as one from a Delta level psyker maybe...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Unless its a Culexes Assassin, then he'll die.


Well the Farseer will die if the Assassin kills him but not from being near him.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> Isn't the big deal about Immortals is they are made from beings that have no warp signature? Doesn't that describe every Tau?


No, it doesn't, because Tau have souls.

Also, to others: Necrons don't just harvest humans.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Unless its a Culexes Assassin, then he'll die.


Pretty sure a Pariah could do it too 

Blanks are highly valued by humans because they can use them to fight and kill psykers. Blanks are highly valued by the Necrons because Humans are to be the second generation of Necrons.

Thats right. Thats why Pariahs get taken in and other humans get to eat gauss. Normal humans stand in the way of the Pariah gene, which is what the Necrons envision as the ultimate evolution. With the Pariahs, they will never have to fear another warp-related catastrophe like the Slaver Plague again, because they can use the Pariahs to actually destroy the Warp. With the Warp gone, they will be the only race with interplanetary travel other than Tyranids, who would likely just abandon the galaxy and move on once they saw the Necrons destroying everything and coming into power. Plus, with the Warp gone, their communications would go haywire. Thus, they would either have to fight the Necrons (Has never gone well for them) or gtfo and hope that just that section of the warp would be cut off. The Pariahs are critical to the Necrons' plan for destruction of the warp and ultimately, dominion of the galaxy.

PS: Necrons kill everything, and if what they kill has a soul, they have a nice present for their C'tan afterward. Tyranids are just fun for them to kill, though they don't technically have harvestable souls for the Necrons, and operate more like fleshy remote controlled cars. Tau have souls, and experience fear and anger and lust, thus they are plenty delicious enough for the C'tan to want to harvest.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

But the Necrons cant destroy the warp, at all. The Warp is the otherside of the coin. One side is Real Space, the other is Warp Space, and the edge is called a Webway. So you cant destroy the warp. Ctan also exist in one Galaxy of many... many, many... many, many, ect...... many..... (snaps back to reality) and the Chaos Gods have accsess to all the emotions of races that are not even known to the Imperium, Eldar, or Necs. Pariahs if anything are the weapon of choice to combat a Enslaver Plague lvl threat without going into hiding like little bitches :biggrin:.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> But the Necrons cant destroy the warp, at all. The Warp is the otherside of the coin. One side is Real Space, the other is Warp Space, and the edge is called a Webway. So you cant destroy the warp. Ctan also exist in one Galaxy of many... many, many... many, many, ect...... many..... (snaps back to reality) and the Chaos Gods have accsess to all the emotions of races that are not even known to the Imperium, Eldar, or Necs. .


 It is true that the warp cannot be destroyed, but the chaos gods feed on humanity and the eldar foremost, and what if you take away those two races.. what would be left of the chaos gods?? Next to nothing, and this can be done by separating warp space from real space, just as the necs intended, and still intend to do..... Let's just tag along shall we :biggrin: and when the time is right.. BANG right in the kisser, we destroy the C'tan with some daemonsword(or another Daemonweapon), dispose of the daemonweapon, and go to other galaxies we can purge and conquer in the name of the emperor..... LONG LIVE HOLY TERRA AND THE EMPEROR!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I should have specified- Destroyed the connection to the Warp. The warp cannot be destroyed, but our ability to contact it can.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> But the Necrons cant destroy the warp, at all. The Warp is the otherside of the coin. One side is Real Space, the other is Warp Space, and the edge is called a Webway. So you cant destroy the warp. Ctan also exist in one Galaxy of many... many, many... many, many, ect...... many..... (snaps back to reality) and the Chaos Gods have accsess to all the emotions of races that are not even known to the Imperium, Eldar, or Necs. Pariahs if anything are the weapon of choice to combat a Enslaver Plague lvl threat without going into hiding like little bitches :biggrin:.


The necrons hid not because they were afraid of the slaver plague. The slavers were totally harmless to the Necrons because the Necrons were not psykers. However, the slavers were killing their "food", so they went into hibernation until the whole thing blew over. And it has. The Pariahs function as warp-blockers, meaning anything connected to the warp that comes near them is destroyed by the blanking effect. This is why the Pariah gene was seeded into humans in the first place.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Then I've heard that Necrons hid becouse Eldar developed a warp-based weapon like Black Citadel or something like that... You know, the Chaos-Undivided-star-shaped-like space stations that were powerfull enough to destroy them? and that Necrons are awakening becouse NONE of the stations are now in Eldar posession?
Or so i heard at my Local GW Store...


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Samir_Duran said:


> Then I've heard that Necrons hid becouse Eldar developed a warp-based weapon like Black Citadel or something like that... You know, the Chaos-Undivided-star-shaped-like space stations that were powerfull enough to destroy them? and that Necrons are awakening becouse NONE of the stations are now in Eldar posession?
> Or so i heard at my Local GW Store...


You mean the black stone fortresses, or pendants of Vaul. It indeed is true that none are currently eldar controlled, but mostly Imperium controlled. The necrons have been attacking and destroying these fortresses for obvious reasons.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Samir_Duran said:


> Then I've heard that Necrons hid becouse Eldar developed a warp-based weapon like Black Citadel or something like that... You know, the Chaos-Undivided-star-shaped-like space stations that were powerfull enough to destroy them? and that Necrons are awakening becouse NONE of the stations are now in Eldar posession?
> Or so i heard at my Local GW Store...


No, the Necrons/C'tan chose to go into Hibernation simply because the Enslaver Plague was wiping out all life. Although the Enslavers themselves posed no direct threat whatsoever to the Necrons/C'tan. The Necrons are re-awakening now simply because there is enough life again for them to begin the Red Harvests. 

The Blackstone Fortresses/Talismans of Vaul were weapons created to subdue the C'tan, although they don't seem to have been that effective, given several of them engaged the Void Dragon, and he wasn't destroyed by the encounter, but presumed to have been weakened. All of them are now in the possession of either the Imperium of Chaos Forces now I believe, largely orchestrated by the Deciever, to put them out of range of the Eldar who alone know their true purpose.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Only two Blackstone Fortresses exist now. Both are in Abaddon the Despoiler's possession, the rest were found and destroyed by the Imperium/Eldar, at the possible cost of Eldrad Ulthran I might add (He could still be alive), and the Necrons destroyed the last few that the Imperium/Eldar could not.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, the Pendants of Vaul were designed to destroy the Necrons, though htey obviously failed. The Eldar were one of the Old Ones' last-ditch attempts to fight back against the Necrontyr, and they were being pretty unsuccessful about it, but the Slavers came along and started killing all the life. The Necrons went to sleep, and the Old Ones dwindled into probable extinction, leaving a huge, gaping hole in history that lasts for millenia- Part of this history being about the Slavers, the changes in the Warp that followed, and all the nuances and catastrophic transformations the galaxy and psyker races experienced becasue of them. The only ones who have the story of the long-gone eons are the Eldar, who have it tucked away in the Black Library, deemed knowledge too powerful and too dangerous to let fall into any non-Eldar hands.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Being picky I know guys, but its the _Talismans_ of Vaul, not _Pendants_!


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think the blackstone fortresses failing against the void dragon was meant to prove how weak they are, but rather how strong the void dragon is.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> I don't think the blackstone fortresses failing against the void dragon was meant to prove how weak they are, but rather how strong the void dragon is.


Aye thats a possibility I suppose.

I always assumed that thats how the Emperor was able to subdue the Void Dragon, because he had been weakened by the engagement with the Talismans of Vaul.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Also the Ctan arnt near as powerful as they originaly were. They fed on eachother for more power, thats why there are only four (known) left. I bet you before the big four remain a BSF could wipe a Ctan out in one shot. 

Another worth mentioning on Ctan power lvls, in a BL Book or maybe the Nec Dex, there was a story about a team of Ultras are what realesed the Nightbringer. The team was almost wiped out ez from the encounter, but the Sarge had explosives, and they were fighting in a underground tunnel. I think he said something along the lines of blowing the tunnel up and even he (Nightbringer) will not survive that. The Nightbringer backed off after that comment. Correct me if Im wrong from anyone who read the true story, it was awhile ago.

Anywho if what I remeber is right, then it shows that the Ctan have varying power lvls depending on their food source. Also a side note if the story I remember is accurate then to me that shows that the Ctan were desperate to "hide" or "hibernate" from the Enslaver Plague. They willing put themselvs in that vunerable position just cause they're to lazy to fight the Enslavers, I think not.


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Another worth mentioning on Ctan power lvls, in a BL Book or maybe the Nec Dex, there was a story about a team of Ultras are what realesed the Nightbringer. The team was almost wiped out ez from the encounter, but the Sarge had explosives, and they were fighting in a underground tunnel. I think he said something along the lines of blowing the tunnel up and even he (Nightbringer) will not survive that. The Nightbringer backed off after that comment. Correct me if Im wrong from anyone who read the true story, it was awhile ago.


The reason the Nightbringer backed off was because it was weakened from not consuming any souls during its hibernation, and while the explosion might not have killed it, being sealed off from any food source definitely would.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Also the Ctan arnt near as powerful as they originaly were. They fed on eachother for more power, thats why there are only four (known) left. I bet you before the big four remain a BSF could wipe a Ctan out in one shot.
> 
> Another worth mentioning on Ctan power lvls, in a BL Book or maybe the Nec Dex, there was a story about a team of Ultras are what realesed the Nightbringer. The team was almost wiped out ez from the encounter, but the Sarge had explosives, and they were fighting in a underground tunnel. I think he said something along the lines of blowing the tunnel up and even he (Nightbringer) will not survive that. The Nightbringer backed off after that comment. Correct me if Im wrong from anyone who read the true story, it was awhile ago.
> 
> Anywho if what I remeber is right, then it shows that the Ctan have varying power lvls depending on their food source. Also a side note if the story I remember is accurate then to me that shows that the Ctan were desperate to "hide" or "hibernate" from the Enslaver Plague. They willing put themselvs in that vunerable position just cause they're to lazy to fight the Enslavers, I think not.


A force of Dark Eldar & Ultramarines awakened the Night Bringer I believe. Also remember that the Night Bringer was in a heavily weakened state, having just arose out of hibernation which he had been in for millions of years.

Also the Enslavers could in no way directly harm the C'tan, the Enslavers could only effect those who had a warp presence. But what they did do is kill off the majority of races in the galaxy, thus the Necrons (who had developed a base hatred of all life) and the C'tan (who could no longer effectively enact their red harvests) went into hibernation to arise at a time when the galaxy was again teeming with life so they could enact their wishes.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

DE and Ultras, huh, Im guessing the DE were trying to keep it sealed. 

The point is that Ctan can be in weaken states and Im sure the Void Dragon was at its best when it was hit by the Black Stone Fotresses. Weaken after that probaly allowed the Big E to tackle it and survive.

My thoughts.


----------



## V.Valorum (Dec 23, 2009)

Gee, doesn't the Slaver Plague sound an awful lot like the Tyranid Invasion? Seems a rather obvious cause for the animosity.


----------

